# Subbing out sidewalk crew



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

What is an acceptable rate to get for subcontracting a sidewalk crew of 3 with single and 2 stages and salt spreaders shovels ect. 4wd truck and trailer or a cube vanto haul everything?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The answer is in your formulation of costs. What does it cost you to send that crew out per hour? Take that number, add an acceptable mark-up for profit and there is your answer. Pricing is different for every contractor, and there is no way for me to tell you what you should charge. I don't know your costs, and neither does anyone else but you.


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

I know exactly what my costs are. I just want to make a good profit on top of paying sidewalk guys enough to show up to work. For example if I pay 3 guys 20 per hr each but the going rate is only $80 an hour then that is what I am looking for. I am not a newbie here I just am wondering what the rates are for a sidewalk crew to add incase I don't have a full route for them to do with my accounts.


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

so let me ask you this. What would a sidewalk rew listed as above be worth to you to sub out to? That has nothing to do with my costs but what the value is to you.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Sending pm....:waving:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Depends on what your market is calling for ours down here is differant than yours. I shell out a little bit more then most the big guys. it's all about retention I would rather pay guys a little more and pay them as quicker then most of the big boys around here that pay low an take ther time paying you. that way thier not looking to wrok some where else next season. How you get to the properties is your problem, car, truck, cube van, semi whatever it takes for you to make it there on time.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

TPC, we are of the same thinking. I've got a handful of guys that drive and shovel for me (most have real jobs, lol) and I pay a bit more than anyone else and pay quicker, so when it does snow I got guys calling me wanting to work, makes my job much easier. I have guys calling me saying hey, it's supposed to snow this weekend, do you need anymore help? Plus these guys are pretty good. 

As for the op, I wish you were closer, as we would be talking. I've got a guy that shovels for me when we get the snow, but he likes the sauce and lost his driving rights. We pick him up and use him and pass him around, kind of a pita, but he makes $15 an hour, and thats based off how long it takes him to shovel the walks, not how long he is out in the trucks. We sometimes drop him off for a 10 minute shovel job and come back 30 minutes later, after we are done plowing up the street. The guys plowing the outer routes have to shovel their own walks, also a pita.

Bossman


----------

